# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء  10  مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 10/3/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 


خبير بلوائح الكاف يصدم المريخ بشأن شكوي سيمبا 

الاحمر يقهر الخيالة وسوداكال يصعد جمعية المريخ للفيفا

المريخ يغتال الخيالة ويطارد الهلال على الصدارة

العقرب يستعيد بعضا من القه وتميز واضح للوسط في الشوط الثاني

سوداكال يصف جمعية 13 مارس بالخروج على القانون ويخاطب الطوارئ الصحية

الهلال ينجو من كمين السلاطين

لا وقت للراحة ولا مجال لالتقاط الأنفاس

المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للسلاطين

الأهلي يغادر بطائرة خاصة إلى الكونغو لمواجهة فيتا كلوب 

اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ترفض بشدة وجود قوة عسكرية بمقر الأولمبية وقرارات حاسمة تنتظر السودان 


الأحمر الوهاج 


كوميديا تحكيمية لمشجع الهلال الله جابو في لقاء المريخ والخيالة

الأحمر يتجاوز هلال الفاشر بثنائية

كلارك يتعهد ببناء فريق مختلف وعلي اسد يرفض تسليم كشوفات العضوية

حسرة جماهيرية على عدم ادراج ايدلي افريقيا .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يقتنص فوزًا ثمينًا من هلال الفاشر 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المباراة شهدت مشاركة عمر طيفور.
حقق المريخ انتصارًا جدبدا بتغلّبه على نظيره هلال الفاشر بهدفين مقابل هدف، الثلاثاء، في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وتقدّم  هلال الفاشر  جمال عطيّة في الدقيقة الـ”24â€³، قبل أنّ يدرك إديلي التعادل  للمريخ في الدقيقة الـ”27، ثم أضاف سيف تيري الهدف الثاني.
الفوز رفع رصيد المريخ إلى 28 نقطة في المركز الثاني، فيما تجمّد رصيد في”15â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــمـــريــخ يحقق نصره الأول تحت قيادة  لي كلارك

  تفوق "المريخ" على "الهلال الفاشر" بهدفين مقابل هدف في جولة مؤجلة من  الأسبوع الثاني عشر للدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين خلال  المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم".

 تقدم "الخيَّالة" بالهدف الأول عن طريق اللاعب "جمال عطية" من نقطة الجزاء  وعادل الأحمر بواسطة المدافع النيجيري "اديلي" قبل نهاية الحصّة الأولى،  وعاد "سيف تيري" لتسجيل الهدف الثاني بعد مرور دقائق على بداية الشوط  الثاني.

 وبالنتيجة رفع "المريخ" رصيده إلى "28" نقطة في المركز الثاني، فيما تجمد رصيد "الخيَّالة" عند الـ"15" نقطة.

 وكانت الجولة قد شهدت إصابة حارس مرمى المريخ "منجد النيل" ومغادرته الملعب لصالح "محمد المصطفى" منذ الدقائق الأولى.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ يفوزان في الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال - أرشيفية

تغلب الهلال على نظيره مريخ الفاشر، بنتيجة (2-1)، الثلاثاء، على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، ضمن مواجهات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وسجل ثنائية الهلال، المهاجمين البديلين عيد مقدم ومحمد عبد الرحمن، في الدقيقتين (61 و76).

في المقابل سجل هدف مريخ الفاشر الوحيد، حسن الحرية في الوقت بدل الضائع.

ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى 31 نقطة من 13 مباراة ليتربع على قمة الدوري.

في المقابل تجمد رصيد مريخ الفاشر عند 8 نقاط في المركز الـ16 "الأخير".

وحقق الهلال فوزه تحت أنظار مدربه الجديد البرتغالي إيمانويل ريكاردو فورموسينيو الذي تابع اللقاء من المدرجات.

(المريخ × هلال الفاشر)

وعلى ستاد حليم/شداد، تغلب المريخ على نظيره هلال الفاشر، بنتيجة (2-1).

ونجح الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ، في أول مهمة له بتحويل خسارة الفريق إلى الفوز.

وتقدم جمال عطية لهلال الفاشر بهدف من ركلة جزاء، ارتكبها منجد النيل مع محمد عبد الله زرقه، في الدقيقة (22).

وأدرك المدافع النيجيري إيلي التعادل للمريخ في الدقيقة (26)، وفي الدقيقة (49) أحرز سيف تيري هدف الفوز.

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 28 نقطة من 12 مباراة ليستمر في المركز الثاني.

في المقابل تجمد رصيد هلال الفاشر عند 15 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لي كلارك : أعجبتني روح الفريق وأنتظر "التوقف الدولي" لتصحيح الأوضاع

  في حديث نقله "المكتب الإعلامي للنادي" - رصده "#سبورتاق"، أشار مدرب  المريخ الجديد - الإنجليزي "لي كلارك" في أول إنطباع له عن الفرقة الحمراء  عقب جولة "الخيَّالة" إلى بطء الفريق وضعف الجانب البدني وقال: "لم نؤدي  بشكلٍ جيّد في البداية، وكنا بطيئين وليس بالسرعة التي أوّد أن يلعب بها  الفريق".

 وأضاف: "أعجبتني روح اللاعبين، وحماسهم في الملعب، ونريد خلق فرص أكثر في  الجوانب الهجومية، وسأشجع اللاعبين على المخاطرة والتقدم للعب بشكلٍ جيد".

 وأردف: "كان لدينا تمرين واحد مع اللاعبين قبل جولة هلال الفاشر، وخلال  الفترة المقبلة سيكون الوضع أفضل تكتيكياً وبدنياً مع مرور الوقت، لدينا  مبارة يوم الجمعة المقبلة ومن ثم دوري أبطال إفريقيا، ورغم ضيق الوقت إلاَّ  أننا نجهز لعمل كبير خلال فترة التوقف الدولي للمنتخبات وعقب مواجهة سيمبا  التنزاني".

 وأختَتَم "كلارك" حديثه بالقول: "ظهر بعض الإعياء على اللاعبين إلاَّ أن  الحماس طغى عليه وتمكنا من حصد النقاط الثلاث، والروح التي أظهرها الفريق  مشجعة جداً، وعندما يصل للاعبين للجاهزية البدنية سيكون الأداء أفضل".
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مجلس المريخ: جمعية الثالث عشر من مارس باطلة وغير شرعية 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المجلس أقرّ بأنّه سيقوم بمخاطبة جميع الجهات ذات الصلة  بداية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وجهاز الشرطة إضافةً لوزارة الصحة  الإتحادية واللجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية.
أعلن مجلس المريخ عن أنّ الجمعية العمومية المقرّر لها الثالث عشر من مارس الجاري، باطلة وغير شرعية.



وقال  النادي بحسب تعميمٍ صحفي، الثلاثاء،” يبيّن المجلس أنّه سيقوم بمخاطبة  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” بهذا الخصوص، كما يؤكّد مجلس الإدارة  بطلان هذه الجمعية لمخالفتها للنظام الأساسي للنادي لعام 2019م المادة “43”  اختصاصات وسلطات مجلس الإدارة إذا خالفت هذه الدعوة الباطلة التي تبناها  أعضاء مجمّدة عضويتهم في مجلس الإدارة ولا يملكون أيّ سلطاتٍ أو صلاحياتٍ  تخوّل لهم اتّخاذ أيّ قراراتٍ في أيّ شأنٍ له علاقة بالنادي”.
وأضاف” تعتبر الدعوة للجمعية دعوة باطلة بموجب مخالفتها للفقرات (5،6،7، 8،10)”.
وحذّر مجلس المريخ بقيادة آدم عبد الله سوداكال، الجهات ذات الصلة من  التعامل مع هذه الدعوة التي لا تستند إلى أيّ شرعيةٍ من قبل مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ الذي يعمل على تنفيذ خارطة طريق وفق ضوابط محددة وذلك تنفيذاً  لمقترحات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “FIFA”.



وهدّد مجلس المريخ بتجميد عضوية كلّ من يشارك في الجمعية العمومية، وفقًا للمادة 15 من النظام الأساسي للنادي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــهـــــلال يتجاوز "السلاطين" ويبتعد بالصدارة بحضور ريكاردو

  تفوق "الهلال" على "المريخ الفاشر" بهدفين مقابل هدف لحساب مباريات  الأسبوع الثالث عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين خلال  الجولة التي احتضنها ملعب "إستاد الهلال".

 ويدين "الأزرق" بفوزه لكلٍ من : "عيد مقدم" و"محمد عبد الرحمن" بتكفلهما بهدفي النصر.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "الهلال" إلى "31" نقطة في المركز الأول، فيما تجمد  رصيد "السلاطين" عند الـ"9" نقاط في المركز الأخير من الروليت العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“باج نيوز” يكشف تطوّرات غير متوقّعة بشأن أزمة اللجنة الأولمبية 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
القوّة العسكرية، جرّدت مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية من الكاميرات الداخلية، ومنعت الحارس من المغادرة وفق مصادر”باج نيوز”.
رفضت القوّة العسكرية لإحدى الحركّات المسلّحة، الخروج من مقرّ اللجنة  الأولمبية بالخرطوم، رغم المحاولات التي جرت خلال الساعات الماضية.



وأفادت  مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ اللجنة الأولمبية أخطرت مجلس السيادة  ووزارة الدفاع، بالتفاصيل التي شهدها المقرّ، بعد دخول قوّة عسكرية دون أيّ  سابق إنذارٍ.
وأشارت المصادر، إلى أنّ اللجنة الأولمبية مدّت اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية بما جرى، لتطالب الأخير بتقريرٍ مفصّلٍ.
وعلم”باج نيوز”، أنّ مجلس إدارة اللجنة الأولمبية بالخرطوم، طالب  بالتأني قبل رفع تقريرٍ نهائي بشأن التطوّرات، تحسبًا لأيّ أضرارٍ قد تحدث  حال الإخطار النهائي بالمستجداتٍ للجنة الأولمبية الدولية.



والثلاثاء، اقتحمت قوّة عسكرية مدجّجة بالسلاح والآليات الثقيلة، مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية بالخرطوم، على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وأعلنت اللجنة الأولمبية بالخرطوم، عن منح الموظفين إجازة لعدم قدرتهم على العمل في ظلّ وجود القوّة العسكرية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مشترك لحل أزمة المريخ السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ
خرج  إلى النور، بيانان مشتركان، اليوم الثلاثاء، من مجلس إدارة المريخ  السوداني، وبعض مكونات النادي، من بينها اتحاد الجماهير والمجلس الاستشاري  وبعض أقطاب وقيادات الفريق التاريخية.

يأتي ذلك بعد اجتماع التوأم، أمس الإثنين، بتلك المكونات، وخرج الإتفاق من 10 نقاط.

ودمج مجلس المريخ، البيانين في بيان واحد، ليؤكد قبوله الخطوة في سبيل تعديل مسار النادي، قبل عمومية النظام الأساسي والانتخابات. 

وقال  البيان المشترك "في إطار سعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ للحوار مع مكونات  مجتمع المريخ المختلفة، تم لقاء أمس الإثنين بمنزل الرمز المريخي الأستاذ  محمد إلياس محجوب، جمع بين مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ممثل في رئيس النادي آدم  سوداكال وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة، مع شباب ورموز المريخ".

وتابع "مجلس  المريخ يرحب بهذه الخطوة ويؤمن عليها ويؤكد أنها تصب في صالح الإرتقاء بطرح  ومناقشة القضايا النادي، كما يؤمن مجلس الإدارة برئاسة آدم سوداكال، على  مخرجات لقاء الأمس، ويشيد المجلس بجميع الحضور بداية بالزعيم محمد إلياس  محجوب وبقية الحضور".

وأضاف البيان "يؤكد المجلس أن روح الحوار بين  مكونات النادي والإدارة، هي الحلقة المنشودة لوضع الحلول لجميع مشكلات  المريخ في الحاضر والمستقبل.. والله ولي التوفيق". 

وفي البيان  الآخر لمكونات نادي المريخ، جاء كالتالي "في إطار بحث حل أزمة المريخ  بتوافق مكونات المجتمع المريخي، تم الاتفاق بين مجلس إدارة المريخ، واتحاد  جماهير المريخ على الآتي".

1. تكوين لجنة عضوية مشتركة تضم 10 أعضاء من كل اتجاه.

2. يحق للعضو الذي قام بتجديد عضويته، حضور الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي. 

3. لا يحق للعضو الذي لم يكمل العام لاكتساب العضوية، حضور جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسي.

4.  تسلم كشوفات عضوية اتحاد الجماهير والعائد المادي من تجديد العضوية،  واكتسابها للسيد محمد إلياس محجوب، ليقوم بتوريدها لصالح النادي.

5. موعد الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي هو 27 مارس/آذار، حسب الخطاب الصادر من الاتحاد العام.

6. مراجعة البرنامج الإلكتروني للعضوية بواسطة لجنة فنية مختصة.

7. يقوم المجلس بتسليم نسخة من النظام الأساسي المجاز بواسطة الاتحاد العام لأعضاء الجمعية.

8. يتم تكوين لجان مشتركة من الجانبين لإدارة الجمعية العمومية.

9. يتم تكوين لجنة استئنافات مشتركة.

10. تقوم اللجنة المشتركة بمراجعة العضوية.

11. يتم نشر الاتفاق في الموقع الرسمي للنادي فورًا.

وجرى توقيع آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن مجلس الإدارة، وبدر الدين عبد الله النور عن اتحاد الجماهير، ومحمد إلياس محجوب عن مجلس الشورى.

وكان الشهود، فاروق شيخنا، ولواء عبد المنعم النزير، وجمال النفراوي، وخالد زروق، وحسن إدريس، ولؤي الحلاوي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يتصدى لعمومية الجمهور


السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
نسف  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السوداني، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، ترتيبات جمعية  عمومية لجماهير النادي، دعا لها 4 من أعضاء المجلس، وصفهم مجلس النادي  الأحمر بأن "عضويتهم مجمدة ولا يحق لهم اتخاذ قرارات".

وقال نادي المريخ في نشرة خبرية تحصل عليها :  "يؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة آدم سوداكال أن جمعية 13 مارس/آذار،  باطلة وغير شرعية ويبين المجلس أنه سيقوم بمخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم (فيفا) بهذا الخصوص".

وأضاف مجلس المريخ: "يؤكد مجلس الإدارة  بطلان هذه الجمعية لمخالفتها للنظام الأساسي للنادي لعام 2019 المادة 43  اختصاصات وسلطات مجلس الإدارة".

وقال مجلس النادي الأحمر السوداني  "خالفت هذه الدعوة الباطلة التي تبناها أعضاء مجمدة عضويتهم في مجلس  الإدارة ولا يملكون اي سلطات أو صلاحيات تخول لهم اتخاذ أي قرارات في أي  شأن له علاقة بالنادي وتعتبر الدعوة للجمعية دعوة باطلة بموجب مخالفتها  للفقرات (5، 6، 7، 8، 10)".

وحذر مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ، الجهات ذات الصلة من التعامل مع هذه الدعوة التي لا  تستند إلى أي شرعية من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي يعمل على تنفيذ  خارطة طريق وفق ضوابط محددة وذلك تنفيذا لمقترحات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم "الفيفا".

وأكد مجلس المريخ، أن أي أعضاء من الجمعية العمومية  يشاركون في هذا الأمر سيقوم المجلس بتعليق عضويتهم فورا، استنادا للمادة  "15" من نظام النادي الأساسي.

وأكمل نادي المريخ: "كما سيقوم المجلس  بمخاطبة جميع الجهات ذات الصلة بداية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وجهاز  الشرطة إضافة لوزارة الصحة الاتحادية واللجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوة عسكرية تحتل مقر "الأولمبية السودانية" بالحديقة الدولية

  قامت قوة من إحدى "الحركات المسلحة" الموقعة على "اتفاقية السلام" في ساعة  متأخرة من ليلة أمس الاثنين باقتحام مقر "اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية"  بالحديقة الدولية بكامل عتادها ومدرعاتها وبقيت بداخله رافضة الخروج.

 من جانبها قامت "اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية" باجراء اتصالات مكثفة بأعلى المستويات وإخطار الجهات ذات الصلة في الدولة.

 وتولى وزير الشباب والرياضة د."يوسف آدم الضي" هذا الملف بصورة شخصية وظل  في حالة اتصال وتحركات ماراثونية منذ وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم بالإضافة  لتحركات رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الوزير المكلف  "صلاح الزين".

 على صعيد متصل اضطر الموظفون والعمال لإخلاء مكاتب اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية التي تسيطر عليها حاليا هذه القوات العسكرية.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس يقترب من الالتحاق بالمريخ



#ووااوواا
أفادت مصادر مطلعة أن الكابتن محمد موسي الشهير بالمهندس اقترب من تولى منصب المدرب العام لفريق المريخ ليعمل بجانب المدرب الأنجليزي الجديد لي كلارك.


وجاء ترشيح” المهندس ” من جانب عدد من الأعضاء وذلك باعتباره الأنسب في المرحلة المقبلة فضلا عن الفرصة تتيح له اكتساب المزيد من الخبرات في مجال التدريب من خلال العمل مع المدرب الانجليزي


واشرف لي كلارك على اول حصة تدريبية مع الاحمر امس الاثنين بعد توقيعه على العقودات مباشرة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



 مأمون أبوشيبة
فشل وتخبط وعشوائية ودمار
* عندما يحضر أي مدرب جديد لتدريب فريق لا يعرف عنه أي شيء ولا عن بلده ولا حتى قارته.. سيحتاج هذا المدرب لمساعد وطني ليعرفه باللاعبين واسمائهم والخانة التي يلعبها كل لاعب وتاريخ اللاعب مع الفريق ومدى جاهزيته وامكانياته الفنية والبدنية..
 * وكذلك يعرفه بطريقة اللعب المعتادة للاعبين وينوره بالمنافسات التي يشارك فيها الفريق وموقفه فيها وبرمجتها ولوائح المشاركة الشيطانية المحفوفة بالفخاخ والالغام. وكذلك يعطيه معلومات عن الخصم الذي سينازل الفريق..
 * ما نقوله أعلاه ليس بالعمل السهل.. وسيحتاج المدرب الجديد لوقت طويل كي يستوعب المعلومات التي يقدمها له المساعد الوطني.. كما سيحتاج لفترة يتفرج فيها على الفريق في مبارياته حتى تدخل المعلومات التي يقدمها له المساعد في نافوخه..
 * المدرب الانجليزي الجديد الاسمو ايه مش عارف كلازار ولا كلاي؟! لم يخرج من انجلترا منذ ميلاده إلا لجارتهم اسكتلندا في تجربة قصيرة جداً وفاشلة جدا لا يعرف شيئاً عن القارة الأفريقية ناهيك عن السودان الدولة الفقيرة المنكوبة بأمثال طاغية الاتحاد وتابعه الرئيس الكيري وغيرهما من البني آدم والمخاليق الذين ابتلى بهم الله السودان..
 * مدرب جاهل يجد نفسه فجأة في السودان وكأنه مولود خرج من بطن أمه للتو هل يعقل أن يشرف على أول مران له مع المريخ أمس ويقود الفريق في مباراة دورية اليوم.. وهو لا يعرف اسماء اللاعبين ولا يعرف إن كان مدير الكرة هو ذلك الشاب صاحب تسريحة كارل لويس (أنس) أم ذلك الشاب شبه الأصلع (بكري المدينة) أم ذلك الشاب الطيب الذي يتقن الانجليزية (سليمان) والأحق بأن يكون مديراً للكرة!!
 * المصيبة والفاجعة يا أخوانا أبلد رئيس أقال المساعد الوطني الضو قدم الخير وكلف المدرب الانجليزي باستلام التدريب أمس من دون مساعد وطني وسيقود الفريق اليوم أمام هلال الفاشر.. والله أعلم من سيضع التشكيلة.. وشخصياً أرشح المترجم سليمان لوضع التشكيلة أن لم يكن الأستاذ أيمن يماني قد اقيل..
 * والله إداراتنا متخلفة أكثر من المتخلفين عقلياً.. والمضحك إذا حقق الفريق الفوز اليوم سيأتي من يقول بكل سذاجة وبلاهة وعبط.. بدأت بصمات الكلازار تظهر.. وإذا تعثر الفريق شيل شيلتك يا انجليزي.. هذا هو حالنا المأساوي.
 * ايقاف الكابتن الخلوق أمير كمال واخضاعه للتحقيق.. لا يفعله إلا مسئول بليد.. فالمسئول الحصيف أصلاً مثل هذه المشاكل مع اللاعبين لا تحدث في وجوده.. فالإدارة علم وفهم وذكاء وليست عنظزة وفنطزة..
 * أذكر عندما شارك المريخ في بطولة سيكافا بتنزانيا عام 1986م ووصل المباراة النهائية.. وقبل المباراة بيوم شعر حارس المريخ العملاق حامد بريمة بالمرض.. ووقتها كان بريمة يمثل نصف قوة الفريق.. وكان رئيس البعثة هو الحاج محمد الياس محجوب وعندما علم بمرض بريمة ذهب له في غرفته وأغلق الباب وبعد نصف ساعة خرج ودالياس من غرفة بريمة وقال لأفراد البعثة اطمئنوا حامد بخير وسيقود الفريق في مباراة الكأس ولم يزد عن ذلك.. وشارك حامد في النهائي ليظفر المريخ بأول كأس محمول جواً من خارج السودان.. شفتو الإدارة يا ناس العنطزة؟!
 * الكابت وقائد الفريق أمير كمال كان يدفع حق الترحيل لبعض اللاعبين من جيبه.. هكذا أقسم أحد لاعبي المريخ السابقين.. وأمير كثيراً ما قام بحل مشاكل زملائه وشهادة غوميز فيه تكفي عندما قال (إنه يحب أمير للأدوار الكبيرة التي يقوم بها داخل وخارج الملعب).. حرام عليكم.. حرام عليكم.. حرام عليكم.. والظلم ظلمات..
 * المدرب الانجليزي الفرحان الذي أشرف على الفريق أمس ارتدى هو والمصري اسلام أباد الزي الخاص بسفر اللاعبين والذي كان قد جاء هدية للاعبين من خارج المجلس.. مما يعني إن الإدارة الهاملة لم تخصص زياً خاصاً للجهاز الفني ولو من سوق ليبيا.. يا للفضيحة..
 * الإدارة التي لم تكترث للاستاد والملعب منذ عامين واحالته إلى خرابات قبل أن يتدخل أهل الوجعة من خارج الإدارة.. هل ننتظر أن تكترث هذه الإدارة الهاملة بزي أفراد الجهاز الفني؟!

زمن إضافي

* استغربت الهيجان الشديد من قبل الهلالاب ومطالبتهم بمعاقبة المريخ لأنه أشرك أربعة لاعبين أجانب داخل الملعب في مباراة هلال الساحل على حد قولهم..
 * المريخ لم يشرك أربعة لاعبين أجانب داخل الملعب بل أشرك ثلاثة واستبدل أحدهم بأجنبي ليبقى العدد داخل الملعب ثلاثة أجانب..
 * اللائحة لم يرد فيها (يجب عدم تسجيل اسماء أكثر من ثلاثة أجانب في كشف المباراة) حتى يتباكى الهلالاب ويولولوا.. وهلال الساحل لم يشتكي لأنه قرأ اللائحة مثل المريخ والتي تمنع تواجد أكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين داخل الملعب.. وليس أكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين في كشف المباراة!!
 * ومن المؤسف والله أن يجاري رئيس لجنة المسابقات الهلالاب المتشنجين والمتربصين ويقوم بتأويل اللائحة على مزاجهم لتجريم المريخ..
 * وأكثر من ذلك تلك الفتوى الاجرامية القذرة التي تدين المريخ لعدم ادخال لاعب تحت سن 20 سنة بعد طرد عبدالكريم الذي حل بديلاً للجزولي نوح تحت 20 وكان المريخ قد استنفد فرص التغيير.. روحوا يا فهلونجية انتم ولوائحكم التعجيزية الاجرامية..
 * يا إدارة الفشل والخراب اخبروا الانجليزي الفرحان بهذه اللوائح الشيطانية واعلموا إن هلال الفاشر سيشكو المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم بعدم الالتزام بلائحة مشاركة الأجانب واللاعبين السنيين.. يعني ما تسجلوا في الكشف أكثر من ثلاثة أجانب حتى لا يورطكم هؤلاء المجرمين المتربصين..
 * وعليكم إحضار ثلاثة لاعبين تحت سن 20 يشارك واحد فقط من البداية للنهاية (الجزولي) ولا يستبدل إلا إذا أصابه البلطجية كما هو متوقع بعد الفتوى الشيطانية لرئيس المسابقات.. وحتى البديل يمكن أن يطرد بتعمد استفزازه من قليلين الأدب أو من حكم متربص.. وإذا تعمدوا اخراج البديل مطروداً يدخل الاحتياطي الثاني في مكان أحد اللاعبين الكبار.. وهذا يعني بالطبع عدم استفاد فرص التغيير بترك فرصة تغيير حتى نهاية المباراة تحوطا لأي عملية إجرامية.. و اذا تعمد الحثالة اخراج الاحتياطي الثاني انسحبوا فوراً من هذا الدوري التافه القذر..
 * المريخ ايضاً مطالب بتقديم شكوى قبل المباراة وقبل كل مباراة قادمة بعدم التزام الخصم بلائحة مشاركة السنيين.. اضربوهم بنفس سلاحهم القذر.. وملعون أبوكي كورة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــمـــريــخ يحقق نصره الأول تحت قيادة لي كلارك


تفوق "المريخ" على "الهلال الفاشر" بهدفين مقابل هدف في جولة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الثاني عشر للدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين خلال المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم".


تقدم "الخيَّالة" بالهدف الأول عن طريق اللاعب "جمال عطية" من نقطة الجزاء وعادل الأحمر بواسطة المدافع النيجيري "اديلي" قبل نهاية الحصّة الأولى، وعاد "سيف تيري" لتسجيل الهدف الثاني بعد مرور دقائق على بداية الشوط الثاني.


وبالنتيجة رفع "المريخ" رصيده إلى "28" نقطة في المركز الثاني، فيما تجمد رصيد "الخيَّالة" عند الـ"15" نقطة.

وكانت الجولة قد شهدت إصابة حارس مرمى المريخ "منجد النيل" ومغادرته الملعب لصالح "محمد المصطفى" منذ الدقائق الأولى.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لقطات من مباراة المريخ و هلال الفاشر بعدسه #كولا






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• بورتو يقصي يوفنتوس من دوري ابطال اوروبا ويصعد لدور الـ8
• ثنائية هالاند تعبر بدورتموند لربع نهائي التشامبيونزليج على حساب إشبيلية
• رسميا.. المدرب يواخيم لوف يترك تدريب ألمانيا بعد أمم أوروبا
• الوحدات يهزم الفيصلي برأسية خطاب ويبلغ نهائي الدرع الاتحاد الاردني
• برشلونة يستعد لموقعة باريس تحت أنظار لابورتا.. وغياب بطل الريمونتادا
• قمة نارية بين ميلان واليونايتد.. وطموحات توتنهام تصطدم بدينامو زغرب
• الظهير الفرنسي ثيو هرنانديز يشارك في مران ميلان رفقة باقي المجموعة
• مانشستر يونايتد يخسر نجمه الإنجليزي ماركوس راشفورد ضد ميلان
• إيرادات أندية البوندسليجا تتراجع بمقدار 217.5 مليون يورو
• كومان: أعتقد أنه لا يوجد شيء مستحيل، وعلينا أن نكون فعالين في المباراة
• عن غياب أراوخو وبيكيه، كومان: لدينا حظ سيء في خط الدفاع
• ريفالدو: انتقال راموس لبرشلونة سيكون تاريخيًا إن حدث
• ماتيوس: لست مهتمًا بخلافة لوف وأرشح رانجنيك .. كلوب: لا أنوي خلافة لوف
• بيل: رونالدو أفضل لاعب زاملته .. فينالدوم: سأكون محطمًا لو رحلت عن ليفربول
• دي ليخت: بوفون مثل والدي .. جوارديولا: تجاوزنا خيبة أمل يونايتد
• دي يونج: غياب نيمار في صالحنا .. ولابورتا طالبنا بهذا الأمر
• سيميوني: كرة القدم أكثر عدلا في وجود الفار سواء كانت لصالحنا أو ضدن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #دوري_ابطال_اوروبا  دور ال16


* ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) لايبزيج - ألمانيا 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-0)


* باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (-- : --) برشلونة - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (4-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 33


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 20:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 20:00  beIN 1  الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* مارسيليا (-- : --) رين 20:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-2)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* الهلال (2 : 1) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ  
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (2 : 1) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (31) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (28) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل (22)

..................................................  .....


❖ #دوري_ابطال_اوروبا  دور ال16


* يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (3 : 2) بورتو - البرتغال
* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (2 : 2) إشبيلية - إسبانيا
‏#ملحوظة : بورتو و بوروسيا دورتموند يتأهلان لدور ال 8

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بورتو يطيح بيوفنتوس من دوري أبطال أوروبا

كووورة



تأهل  بورتو البرتغالي إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا، رغم خسارته أمام  يوفنتوس بنتيجة (3-2)، في إياب دور الـ16 من المسابقة، مستفيدًا بقاعدة  تسجيل أهداف خارج الأرض.

أحرز سيرجيو أوليفيرا هدفي بورتو  بالدقيقتين 19 من ركلة جزاء و115، فيما سجل أهداف يوفنتوس كل من فيديريكو  كييزا (49 و63)، وأدريان رابيو بالدقيقة 117. 

كان بورتو قد فاز في  مباراة الذهاب التي أقيمت في البرتغال، بنتيجة (2-1)، ليتأهل بعد تسجيله  هدفين خارج أرضه، ويقصي اليوفي من المسابقة.



بدأ  بورتو اللقاء سريعًا، وفي الدقيقة الثانية وصلت الكرة إلى أوريبي على حدود  منطقة الجزاء ليطلق تسديدة قوية مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن لحارس اليوفي  تشيزني.

رد يوفنتوس جاء سريعا وبعد ثواني، تألق الحارس مارشيسين  وأنقذ مرماه من فرصة خطيرة، بعد عرضية كوادرادو من الناحية اليمنى، ارتقى  لها موراتا وحولها برأسية في المرمى، لكن الحارس تألق وأبعد الكرة بقبضة  يده عن مرماه.



بورتو  أيضًا أهدر فرصة مزدوجة عن طريق طارمي، الذي قابل عرضية زايدو بتسديدة  أبعدها المدافع بونوتشي من أمام المرمى، لترتد مرة أخرى لطارمي الذي سددها  برأسية ضربت العارضة.

احتسب حكم اللقاء ركلة جزاء لصالح بورتو بعد  سقوط طارمي إثر عرقلته من قبل ديميرال، تمكن سيرجيو أوليفيرا من تحويلها  لأول أهداف اللقاء بالدقيقة 19. 

بورتو اعتمد على سلاح التسديد، وفي  الدقيقة 24 سنحت فرصة مزدوجة للفريق البرتغالي، بعدما وصلت الكرة لكورونا  في الجهة اليمنى ليتوغل ويطلق تسديدة قوية تصدى لها تشيزني، وبعد أن عادت  الهجمة مجددًا لبورتو، سدد أوتافيو تسديدة قوية من خارج المنطقة وصلت  لأحضان تشيزني.

الحارس مارشيسين وقف أمام فرصة موراتا المحققة، بعد  كرة طولية فشل المدافع في إبعادها لتصل إلى موراتا أمام المرمى، ويطلق  تسديدة قوية يتألق معها الحارس ويبعدها إلى ركنية.



كييزا  تمكن من معادلة النتيجة ليوفنتوس بالدقيقة 49، بعد كرة طولية من بونوتشي  استلمها رونالدو أمام منطقة الستة ياردة، ومرر لكييزا الذي أطلق الكرة  بتسديدة في الشباك.

وتلقى بورتو ضربة موجعة في الدقيقة 54، بعدما حصل طارمي على البطاقة الحمراء بعد حصوله على بطاقتين صفراويتين في خلال 3 دقائق.

كييزا  كاد أن يسجل هدفا ثانيا لليوفي بالدقيقة 56، بعد خطأ فادح من الحارس الذي  خرج من مرماه، لينجح كييزا في قطع الكرة برأسه وكاد أن يضعها بالشباك  الخالية لولا المدافع بيبي الذي لمس الكرة لتضرب القائم وتخرج لركنية.

عاد  كييزا وتمكن من تسجيل الهدف الثاني بالدقيقة 63 بعد كرة عرضية متقنة من  كوادرادو داخل المنطقة، قابلها كييزا برأسية رائعة في الشباك.



وأهدر رونالدو فرصة تسجيل الهدف الثالث القاتل في شباك بورتو، بعد عرضية متقنة من كوادرادو، قابلها رونالدو برأسية بعيدة عن المرمى.

وواصل حارس بورتو تألقه وحرم كييزا من الهاتريك بالدقيقة 82، بعدما راوغ فيديركو كورونا، ليطلق تسديدة باتجاه المرمى أبعدها الحارس.

كاد  الفريق البرتغالي أن يسجل هدفًا على عكس سير اللقاء، بعدما أطلق مالانجا  سار تسديدة صاروخية من مسافة بعيدة بقدمه اليسرى، تألق تشيزني وأبعدها  بقبضة يده عن مرماه.

ماريجا بكرة خادعة كاد أن يخدع تشيزني، بعدما  مر من ديميرال وكوادرادو، وسدد الكرة من بينهما بتسديدة أرضية خادعة في  الزاوية القريبة لتشيزني، لكنها مرت بجوار القائم.وأحرز موراتا هدفًا قاتلاً ليوفنتوس بالدقيقة 90+1، ألغاه الحكم بداعي التسلل على المهاجم الإسباني.



استمر  طوفان اليوفي الهجومي، وبعد أن راوغ كوادرادو لاعب بورتو، سدد صاروخا  بقدمه اليسرى ضرب العارضة وخرج بعيدًا عن المرمى، بالدقيقة 90+3، لينتهي  الشوط الثاني ويلجأ الفريقان للأشواط الإضافية.

بالدقيقة 97، كاد  ماريجا أن يسجل هدفا ثانيا لبورتو، بعدما مرر كورونا كرة عرضية، ارتقى لها  ماريجا فوق الجميع وسددها برأسية في منتصف المرمى وصلت لأيدي الحارس  تشيزني.

في الشوط الإضافي الثاني، أهدر موراتا فرصة محققة للتسجيل،  بعدما مرر كولوسيفسكي له الكرة على طبق من ذهب على حدود المنطقة، ليسدد  المهاجم الكرة بطريقة غريبة وتصل سهلة لأيدي الحارس.

أحرز أوليفيرا  هدفًا قاتلاً لبورتو بالدقيقة 115، بعدما حصل فريقه على ركلة حرة من خارج  المنطقة، سددها أرضية مباشرة مرت من تحت أقدام رونالدو في الحائط وسكنت  الشباك.

واستطاع يوفنتوس العودة سريعًا وتسجيل الهدف الثالث  بالدقيقة 117، بعد ركنية نفذت داخل المنطقة، قابلها رابيو الذي ارتقى فوق  الجميع، برأسية في الشباك. 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ثنائية هالاند تعبر بدورتموند لربع نهائي التشامبيونزليج


كووورة - رامي أبو الوليد



تأهل  بوروسيا دورتموند إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا، رغم تعادله مع ضيفه  إشبيلية (2-2)، اليوم الثلاثاء، في إياب دور الـ16، مستفيدًا من فوزه  ذهابًا (3-2).

المهاجم النرويجي إيرلينج هالاند سجل ثنائية أسود  الفيستيفال في الدقيقتين 35 و54 من ركلة جزاء، فيما أحرز المغربي يوسف  النصيري هدفًا لإشبيلية في الدقيقة 68 من ركلة جزاء، قبل أن يضيف الثاني في  آخر لحظات المباراة.

الفريق الأندلسي كان البادئ في التهديد بتسديدة قوية من أوكامبوس على حدود منطقة الجزاء، لكن مارفين هيتز أبعد الكرة بقبضتي يديه.



وجاء الرد بعد نحو دقيقتين من تسديدة أطلقها بيلينجهام، لكنها لم تكن بالقوة الكافية، لتذهب بين أحضان ياسين بونو.

وتراجع  أصحاب الأرض للخلف وسط ضغط إشبيلية المكثف في الدقائق الأولى، لتستمر  التهديدات على مرمى هيتز، أخطرها تسديدة يمينية من سوسو، لكنها مرت بجوار  القائم.

ورغم الضغط المتواصل للضيوف، إلا أن دورتموند نجح في تسجيل  هدف عكس التيار بعد ضغط على دفاع إشبيلية أسفر عن هجمة عكسية، انتهت عند  أقدام رويس، الذي مررها نحو هالاند، ليودعها الأخير بسهولة داخل الشباك.



وأحبط الهدف معنويات الضيوف، ليهدأ الإيقاع بعد ذلك، مما ساعد دورتموند على إنهاء الشوط الأول متقدمًا (1-0).

مع بداية الشوط الثاني، أرسل هالاند عرضية أرضية نحو هازارد داخل منطقة الجزاء، قابلها الأخير بتسديدة قوية مرت بجوار القائم.

وباغت  دورتموند ضيفه ببداية قوية، لينجح هالاند في إضافة الهدف الثاني بعدما  تبادل الكرة مع أحد زملائه، ليضعها المهاجم النرويجي في شباك بونو في نهاية  الأمر.



رغم ذلك، عاد حكم المباراة لتقنية الفيديو للتأكد من صحة الهدف، حيث تبين وجود مخالفة بالفعل ضد دورتموند.

ومع ذلك، رأى الحكم وجود مخالفة قبلها على أحد لاعبي إشبيلية ضد هالاند، ليحتسب ركلة جزاء مستعينًا بتقنية الفيديو.

وانبرى  هالاند لتنفيذ الكرة، التي تصدى لها بونو ببراعة، قبل أن يحاول مهاجم  دورتموند وضعها داخل الشباك، لكن الحارس المغربي حال دون وصولها للشباك  مجددًا.



واستمرت  تقنية الفيديو في لعب دورها، حيث قرر الحكم إعادة الركلة بعدما تبين تقدم  بونو عن خط المرمى قبل تسديد الكرة، لينفذها هالاند في الزاوية نفسها، داخل  الشباك.

ولم يعرف اليأس طريقه نحو لاعبي إشبيلية، الذين واصلوا تهديد مرمى هيتز بأكثر من فرصة، لكن الأخير كان لها بالمرصاد.

وتحصل إشبيلية على ركلة جزاء مع حلول الدقيقة 67 بعد دفع إيمري تشان لدي يونج، لينبري لها النصيري ويسجل منها هدف التقليص للضيوف.

وشن دورتموند مرتدة سريعة انتهت عند داوود، الذي سدد أرضية زاحفة، لكن براعة بونو حالت دون استقباله الهدف الثالث.

وفي  الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت المحتسب بدلًا من الضائع، ارتقى النصيري لكرة  عرضية، ليقابلها برأسية قوية داخل شباك دورتموند، معادلًا النتيجة في الوقت  القاتل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبير قانوني بالاتحاد الافريقي بصطدم المريخ بخصوص شكوي سيمبا

الاخبار الرياضية

توقع محمد بيومي الخبير القانوني المصري ان يخسر المريخ السوداني نتيجة مباراته امام سيمبا التنزاني وتوقع ان تكون عقوبة الكاف مشدده تجاه نادي المريخ وقال بيومي في حديثه تابعته (سودانا فوق ) علي برنامج ملعب اون تايم ان الفريق التنزاني محق في شكواه لان اللائحه تنص علي (يجب ان يكون اللاعب مسجلا في الاتحاد المحلي قبل مشاركته الافريقية واضاف ان ايقاف اللاعب محليا يفقده المشاركه افريقيا واضاف ان اللائحه تنص علي اعتبار المريخ مهزوما 3/ صفر وكشف بيومي عن خطأ الاتحاد السوداني في هذا الشان موضحا ان الاتحاد السوداني بقيادة شداد كان يجب ابلاغ المريخ بمنع مشاركه لاعبيه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة ..اتحاد الكرة يلغي عقوبة ثنائي المريخ رمضان وبخيت بعد مشاركتهم امام سيمبا






قالت مصادر موثوقة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم الاربعاء ان قرار ربما صدر في الساعات القادمة من لجنة الانضباط باتحاد الكرة بتجديد ايقاف ثنائي المريخ رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس من تاريخ مباراة سيمبا التنزاني التي لعبت في الجولة الثالثة لدوري المجموعات باستاد الهلال السبت الماضي وقال مصدر موثوق لـ (سودانا فوق) ان مشاركة هذا الثنائي مع المريخ امام سيمبا التنزاني تعتبر بمثابة مخالفة صريحه للعقوبات التي تستمد شرعيتها من القانون واللوائح وقال ان الاتحاد يدرس الغاء العقوبة السابقة التي امنت عليها لجنة الاستئنافات من اجل اعادتها من تاريخ اخر مشاركة لهم

وكانت لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قد اوقفت ، لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب، وبخيت خميس، ومحمد الرشيد لستة أشهر اعتباراً من 21 يناير، تاريخ اعتماد تسجيلهم بالنادي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الألماني توماس مويير في طريقه للخرطوم للإلتحاق بتدريبات فريقنا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
مبادرة الزعيم ومكاجرة الرميم 
× استطاع الزعيم الفخيم الحاج محمد الياس محجوب رئيس شورى المريخ ورئيسه الأسبق، استطاع أن يجمع الفرقاء بداره، واتفق الكافة على سلامة النادي وتوافقوا على أن تقوم الجمعية العمومية وكل مطلوبات الفيفا حسب ما تم التخطيط لها.
×واتفق الرجال على تجاوز ما كان من غلاط وتجاذب وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بأموال وكشوف العضوية الأخيرة ، بشقيها الإلكتروني والتقليدي، وتورد الكاشات لود الياس ليقوم بدوره توريدها لخزينة النادي الأحمر.
×هذه المبادرة وما عقبها من اتفاق نعتبره خلاص ومخرج آمن لما يعانيه النادي الكبير، ويجب الالتفاف حوله حتى لا تزيد الأمور السيئة سوءا وقبحا، فالنادي عانى كثيرا ولن يستطع البتة زيادة أية مشاكل.
×صحيح قد يكون هناك تحفظات وأراء قد  ترى غير ما كان، وهناك من يرى أن مبدأ الجلوس فيه خطأ فلا بد للقانون والشرائع أن تسود وتنفذ، ولكن نقول هذه ألمبادرة سهلت الطريق واختصرته وأمنته بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن المريخ وأهله يعيشون أسوأ حياتهم ويمرون بعسر عسير، لا نرى في الأفق الأدنى علامات انقشاع وانفراج لما يسود، فالأمر خطير، والغريب أن من يتشدقون بحب الكيان والتضحية من أجله يعملون على إشعاله وإلهاب نيرانه.
×علمت أن السيد علي أسد قد أعلن رفضه لمبادرة الزعيم ودا الياس، وأغلظ القسم وانه لن يسلم أموال وكشف العضوية للزعيم كما نص اتفاق المبادرة، وهذه أخلاق شاذة ولا تشبه المريح أبدا أبدا.
× على أسد ليس بغريب على النادي وهو يعتبر من أبنائه المداومين لداره، ولكنه بكل تأكيد هو غريب جدا عن فن الإدارة وأدبها، ولأجل ذلك هو يتعامل بعقلية المنظراتية أهل التحدي الأجوف، ولا يحسب لما سيصيب النادي من أذى وضرر من تصرفاته العرجاء تلك.
×السيد علي أسد ومن خلفه الكندو والبقية الداعمة لهما، كل مشكلتهم وأصل قضيتهم تتركز في تهميش واستصغار آدم سوداكال لهما، فالرجلان يريدان أن يتربعان على الكراسي  الفخيمة بلا مردود ولا جهود سوى التصريحات هنا وهناك، أما الدفع الحار بالدولار ينبغي أن يقوم به سوداكال دون أن يسألهما ، عجائب بالمريخ وغرائب.
× رغم الكلام الكثير والنقد الفطير ونعم هناك أخطاء كثيرة لسوداكال، لكنه يبقى هو الوحيد الذي تصدى للمريخ ومشاكله الكبيرة والصغيرة، ودفع مئات المليارات، وانتدب لاعبين جيدين ومدربين كبار، رغم أنه لا يصبر عليهم وهذه من أخطائه الفادحة، ولكن هو أفضل مليار مرة من أسد والكندو وغيرهما.
×قبول سوداكال لمبادرة الزعيم ود الياس تشير بجلاء أن الرجل يريد رضاء أهل المريخ، ولكن كيف نفسر مواقف الذين يرفضون الصلح ويذهبون للفتن ما ظهر منها وما خفي.
× خلاصة الأمر هو، أن فترة سوداكال وأسد والكندو انتهت، وأزفت الجمعية الانتخابية والتي ستقوم بأي شكل وبأي عضوية، وكنا نأمل بشدة لأن يتوافق أهل المريخ ويتوصلون لحد ادني حتى تتمخض الجمعية بمجلس قوي متماسك ومتوافق وقادر على قيادة النادي بسلام.
ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
× ظهر المدير الفني للمريخ الإنجليزي لي كلارك، بأناقة تامة ونشاط ورغبة بائنة.
×قدم المريخ مباراة مقبولة وحقق الانتصار على ضيفه بهدفين لهدف.
× ضياء الدين والتاج يعقوب والجزولي وتيري هم الأفضل، بالإضافة للحارس الثالث ود المصطفى.
× نأمل أن يجد ود المصطفى الفرصة التامة لحارسة الفريق فهو بلا جدال أحسن من منجد النيل.
×وأنا أتابع كل تصرفات وتحركات كلارك الانجليزي، أتذكر بلاد الرجل وأنديتها وملاعبها وحتى الكوادر المساعدة داخل الملعب.
× وأتحسر بشدة وأنا أشاهد حاملي النقالة وملابسهم الرثة وأحذيتهم المتهرئة.
×لماذا لا يقوم الاتحاد بتلبس ونعلتت هولاء الرجال ، لأنهم لا يملكون قطعا أثمان هذه المعينات.
× وكان عليه أن يلزم ناديي المريخ والهلال واتحاد الخرطوم، بالتكفل بهذه الأشياء المهمة.
× لم تعد مباريات الممتاز تشاهد فقط بالخرطوم وامدرمان، وإنما في أصقاع الدنيا، فلماذا لا نحسن منظرنا بقليل من الاهتمام بالتأنق.
×لو كنت مكان مدربي المريخ والهلال الأوربيين، لما قبلت العمل في مثل بلادنا ولو وزنوني ذهبا ( كما يقول لاعبو الكرة ببلادنا).
×السيد علي أسد قالوا أمس الأول بدار النادي خلف (بالتكتلو) إنه لن بسلم قروش العضوية لود الياس.
× الكندو وعلي أسد قالا أن خروج آدم سوداكال من السجن خرب عليهم الشغل.
× خلاص رجعوه وأقفلوه وتعالوا نططوا  في باقي الفضل من المريخ.
× الدايرين السجن أنتم، لو الأمر بيدي لأدخلتكم السجن حتى انتهاء الجمعية العمومية.
الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم، نرحب وندعم مبادرة واتفاق ود الياس الزعيم، ولكن نسأل من يحي عظام المريخ وهي رميم؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. يجري أول حوار مع إنجليزي المريخ

  "إلتقى #سبورتاق بالمدير الفني الجديد لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ -  الإنجليزي لي كلارك، وأجرى معه حواراً حول بدايته وما يطمح لتنفيذه في  المريخ في ظل وضعية صعبة تتعلق بحال الفريق في دوري أبطال إفريقيا،  والغيابات العديدة في كشف اللاعبين بجانب الإهتزاز الإداري المستمر".

 â– هل أنت متهيب من تجربتك الأفريقية الأولى؟!

 على العكس تماما، أنا متحمس لها، وهذا دافع كبير للنجاح، إذا كنت تريد  تحقيق الإنجاز فعليك دائماً قبول التحدي، وهذه التجربة بمثابة تحدٍ جديد  وكبير مع فريق له إسمه في القارة الأفريقية.

 â– ماذا عن اختلاف الثقافة والبيئة والعادات والطقس؟!

 هنا تحدٍ آخر، ليس على المستوى العملي، بل النفسي والشخصي، ولكن لا مشكلة،  لقد ترعرعت في كنف كرة القدم، وهي لا تعترف بثقافة واحدة، وخالطت العديد  من الأجناس وتعرفت على مختلف الثقافات، خاصة من إفريقيا، إضافة إلى إطلاعي  المستمر؛ إن تكيفي مع البيئة المحيطة ضروري للنجاح وهذا ما وضعته في  الحسبان قبل المجيء إلى هنا.

 â– ماهي معلوماتك عن المريخ قبل المجيء إلى الخرطوم؟!

 أعرف أنه فريق منافس دائم على البطولات في السودان، وهو أحد أهم أقطاب كرة  القدم في البلاد، ويتمتع بمساندة  جماهيرية كبيرة، كما أن إسمه دائماً ما  يتردد عند متابعتي لأخبار الكرة الأفريقية، لقد شاهدت مقاطع مصورة للنادي  عندما تلقيت عرض تدريبه، وتفأجأت بالجمهور الضخم والمساندة الرائعة للفريق،  عليه لم أتردد في القبول، لأنه يفترض أن تكون نادٍ رائد لتحظى بهذه  الشعبية الكبيرة.

 â– ماهو انطباعك الأول وانت تستلم فريقاً متذيلاً مجموعته إفريقياً، وسط غياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين للاصابات والايقافات؟!

 إنه وضع صعب؛ بالطبع ليس وضعاً مثالياً تتولى فيه تدريب فريق في مثل هذه  الظروف، لكنه تحدي، و العمل في بيئة معقدة يصنع منك ناجحاً، ويجعلك تبذل  جهداً مضاعفاً، سنبذل قصارى جهدنا لتذليل الصعاب وبلوغ المنشود.

 â– كيف ترى حظوظ الفريق في التأهل إفريقياً؟!

 أنا مؤمن تماماً، بأن هناك عزيمة واصرار كبيرين من اللاعبين، وهذا هو  المطلوب، يمكنهم فعلها، لا شيء مستحيل في كرة القدم، لن ندخل أيّ مباراة  منهزمين، لدينا الشغف والرغبة ، مع الإجادة الفنية يستطيع المريخ التأهل،  فقط علينا الإيمان بحظوظنا والثقة في أنفسنا.

 â– يواجه الفريق مشكلة بدنية ويلعب مباراة كل ثلاثة أيام كيف تستطيع التعامل مع هذه المعطيات؟!

 لا أستطيع أن اتذمر، هذا ما وجدت عليه الفريق؛ والإدارة استجلبت جهازاً  فنياً جديداً لوجود مشاكل، وبالطبع يسعى الجميع للحلول ، ولأجل ذلك أنا  هنا، سنضع برامجاً يوائم ضغط البرمجة، ولديّ فرصة في فترة توقف المنافسة  لإعداد المنتخب، لنقوم بعمل جيد بمساعدة أعضاء الجهاز الفني.

 â– ماهي الأهداف التي اتفقت عليها مع الإدارة؟!

 لا أحتاج إلى اتفاق مع الادارة، أو لأحد ليخبرنا عن الأهداف، إنها واضحة،  العمل على خلق فريق جيد ومنافس، الفوز بالبطولات المطروحة على الساحة،، لقد  وجدت تعاوناً وتعاملاً جيداً مع الإدارة حتى الآن، وانتظر استمرار  الإنسجام لأجل تحقيق الأفضل.

 â– ماهي فلسفتك التدريبية تكتيكياً وفي طريقة التعامل مع اللاعبين ؟!

 إنها مرتبطة بالقدرات المتوفرة في الفريق، بجانب طبيعة الخصم وطبيعة  المنافسة، اما التعامل مع اللاعبين فليس هناك قالب محدد، فقط الإحترام  المتبادل و تنفيذ المطلوب، وعلى ان أكون قريباً منهم.

 â– كيف تستطيع ان  تطور من عقلية اللاعب السوداني الذي يفتقر إلى علم الصغر و دروس الاكاديميات؟!

 حسنا؛ علي الوقوف عند تلك العقلية أولاً حتى استطيع التعامل بها، وفق  خبراتي كلاعب كرة قدم أولاً ومن ثم كمدرب، لكن ما رأيته على الملعب في وقتي  القصير هذا، هو وجود خامات فنية متميزة في الفريق.

 â– كيف تتعامل مع الضغوط الإعلامية والجماهيرية؟!

 لقد نشأت في أحد أعرق الأندية الإنجليزية "نيو كاسل" وأحد أكثرها جماهيرية  - أيضاً، والإعلام لا يغيب عن النادي، منذ صغري أنا في وسط هذه المعادلة،  لقد لعبت في "ومبلي" مرتين، وأنا اتحدث عن مشاركتي في مباريات يكون فيها  الحضور الجماهيري يفوق 200 ألف، بجانب آراء وثقافات المختلفة جداً، لذلك لا  مشكلة عندي هنا.

 â– ما رأيك في قرار الاتحاد بإلزام اشراك لاعبي السنية؟!

 إنه الواقع الآن؛ لكن بالنسبة ليّ لا أرى فيه مشكلة، انا ميال لإشراك  الشباب، وبالتأكيد سيكون اهتمامي بهم أكبر خلال تواجدي مع المريخ.

 â– ماذا تريد من الإعلام والجمهور والإدارة؟!

 الوقوف إلى جانبي ودعمي بما يفيد، ليس لشخصي بل لأجل الفريق.

 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد يوافق للهلال تقديم مباراتة امام هلال كادقلي


 			     			      كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ وافق لجنة  المسابقات علي طلب الهلال بتقديم مباراتة امام هلال مادقلي من يوم السبت  علي ان تلعب الجمعة 12 مارس الساعة السادسة مساء علي ملعبه بدلا من الرابعة  عصرا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يعلن الاتفاق مع جماهير المريخ ويصدر بيانا
 
 			     			      كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اعلن سوداكال  اتفاقه مع جماهير المريخ واصدر بيانا الثلاثاء وذلك بعد ان اقر بوضعية  الجماهير الرافضة لما يقوم به تجاه العضوية  وجاء في الاتفاق
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في إطار سعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ للحوار مع مكونات مجتمع المريخ  المختلفة تم لقاء أمس الإثنين بمنزل الرمز المريخي الأستاذ محمد الياس  محجوب جمع بين مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ممثل في رئيس النادي السيد آدم  سوداكال وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة مع شباب ورموز المريخ ومجلس المريخ يرحب بهذه  الخطوة ويؤمن عليها ويؤكد انها تصب في صالح الإرتقاء بطرح ومناقشة القضايا  المريخية كما يؤمن مجلس الإدارة برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال على مخرجات هذه  اللقاء الذي تم أمس الإثنين ويشيد المجلس بجميع الحضور بداية بالزعيم محمد  الياس محجوب وبقية الحضور من شباب ورموز النادي ويؤكد المجلس إن روح الحوار  بين مكونات النادي والإدارة هي الحلقة المنشودة لوضع الحلول لجميع  المشكلات المريخية في الحاضر والمستقبل والله ولي التوفيق. 


الاثنين 8 مارس 2021

في إطار بحث حل الأزمة المريخية بتوافق مكونات المجتمع المريخي

تم الاتفاق بين مجلس إدارة المريخ .. واتحاد جماهير المريخ  على الاتي  :

1/ تكوين لجنة عضوية مشتركة تضم  10 أعضاء من كل اتجاه
2 / يحق للعضو الذي قام بتجديد عضويته حضور الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي 
3 / لا يحق للعضو الذي لم يكمل العام لاكتساب العضوية حضور جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي
4 / تسلم كشوفات عضوية اتحاد الجماهير والعائد المادي من تجديد العضوية  واكتسابها للسيد محمد الياس محجوب ليقوم بتوريدها لصالح نادي المريخ 
5 / موعد الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي هو 27 مارس حسب الخطاب الصادر من الاتحاد العام
6 / مراجعة البرنامج الإلكتروني للعضوية بواسطة لجنة فنية مختصة
7 / يقوم المجلس بتسليم  نسخة من النظام الأساسي المجاز بواسطة الاتحاد العام  لأعضاء الجمعية
8 / يتم تكوين لجان مشتركة من الجانبين لإدارة الجمعية العمومية
9 / يتم تكوين لجنة استئنافات مشتركة
10 / تقوم اللجنة المشتركة بمراجعة العضوية
11 / يتم نشر الاتفاق في الموقع الرسمي للنادي فورا

وقع عن المجلس.. السيد آدم عبدالله سوداكال

عن اتحاد الجماهير .. السيد بدرالدين عبدالله النور

عن مجلس الشورى .. السيد محمد الياس محجوب

الشهود على الاتفاق
م فاروق شيخنا
لواء عبدالمنعم النزير
جمال النفراوي
خالد زروق
حسن ادريس
لؤي الحلاوي

والله خير الشاهدين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عاااااااجل  : 
السلطات الصحيه تسمح بدخول خمسه الف مشجع للمباريات الافريقيه ومباريات المنتخب الوطني..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزارة الرياضة تتسلم موافقة الطوارئ الصحية على عودة الجمهور

  تفيد متابعات "#سبورتاق" أن وزارة الشباب والرياضة  الاتحادية تسلمت صباح  اليوم الأربعاء خطاباً رسمياً من اللجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية يفيد  بموافقتها على الطلب الذي تقدمت به الوزارة في وقت سابق للسماح بالعودة  الجزئية للجماهير للملاعب لدعم المنتخب الوطني والأندية التي تمثل السودان  خارجيا في الاستحقاقات المهمة التي تنتظرها في الفترة المقبلة.

 وتمت الموافقة على حضور "5000" مشجع كمرحلة أولى مع ضرورة الإلتزام بكافة الاشتراطات الصحية اللازمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الخرطوم.. خطاب جديد من اللجنة الأولمبية 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، بأنّ اللجنة الأولمبية، أرسلت خطابًا  رسميًا إلى مجلس السيادة الانتقالي، طالبت فيه بخروج القوّة العسكرية التي  اقتحمت مقرّها على نحوٍ مفاجئ، الثلاثاء.



وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ اللجنة الأولمبية سلّمت مجلس السيادة الخطاب، بجانب إخطارها لوزارة الدفاع.
والثلاثاء، اقتحمت قوّة عسكرية مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية بالخرطوم، على  نحوٍ مفاجئ، ليمنح مجلس إدارة اللجنة الموظفين إجازة لصعوبة العمل لوجود  آلياتٍ عسكريةٍ.
وكانت اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية قد طالبت إدارة اللجنة الأولمبية  بالخرطوم بتقريرٍ مفصّل ونهائي لما جرى، ومنحت مهلة تنتهي خلال ساعات  اليوم.

*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*لدعم المنتخب الوطني والأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجيا. كان الأولي الموافقة قبل مباراة المريخ امام فيتا كلوب لكن لم تتم الموافقة لأن الهلال وقتها يلعب خارج السودان . الان يبدو ان مباراة الهلال القادمة مقامة علي ارضه لذلك تمت الموافقة . المنتخب الوطني ليس له بواكي والدليل ان دهاقنة الإتحاد كادو أن يثبتوا مباراة القمة قبل يومين من مباراة المنتخب إعتقادا منهم ان الهلال يمكن أن يتغلب علي المريخ الضعيف المفكك المحاط بالمشاكل الفنية والإدارية فضلا عن ازكاة النيران التي يؤججها زعيم الإتحاد . لكن قنعوا من خيرا فيها عندما شاهدو الزعيم أمام سيمبا . الله غالب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد طي الصفحة القديمة والتطلع لآفاق أرحب



الموافقة على دخول  حوالي 5 ألف مشجع أولى ثمرات لقاء وزير الشباب والرياضة
الخرطوم : أبوبكر الماحي
شهدت وزارة الشباب والرياضة الإتحادية عند الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء 10 مارس 2021م، إجتماع مهم من جانب سعادة الوزير الاتحادي الأستاذ يوسف آدم الضي مع تمثل أسرة كرة القدم، عبر الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وممثل البروفسير كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، والأستاذ علي ابشر ممثل السيد آدم سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ، والمهندس الطاهر يونس ممثل الأستاذ هشام السوباط رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال، وتم خلال الاجتماع مناقشة كل التحديات العاجلة وأبرزها غياب الجمهور عن الملاعب، وبعد إجراء العديد من الاتصالات والمخاطبات الرسمية مع اللجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية، تمت الموافقة على دخول عدد كبير في حدود  5 ألف مشجع بالمباريات الدولية، في واحدة من أكبر المكاسب وأولى ثمار طي صفحة الوزارة القديمة مع كرة القدم.. هذا وقد أشاد سعادة الوزير يوسف آدم الضي بجهود الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ومشوار المنتخبات، والاهتمام الكبير بالمنتخب الأول، واثنى على جهود المريخ والهلال، مؤكدا العمل يد واحدة من أجل تقديم المساعدات والتسهيلات الممكنة لممثلي السودان خارجيا عبر المنتخبات والأندية..

يذكر أن أحمد عباس مستشار وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري كان حضورا في الاجتماع وتداخل الدكتور أشرف صبحي وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري عبر الهاتف فيما يلي التعاون وتبادل الخبرات خاصة المنتخبات الوطنية  ، وكان أيضا ، وحضر الاجتماع أيضا الوكيل الأستاذ أيمن سيد سليم، والدكتور معتصم رحمة مدير عام الرياضة بالوزارة..

نقلاً عن المكتب الإعلامي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الاجتماع الذي سمح بدخول 5000 مشجع لمساندة لانديه السودانيه افريقيا 




 أحمد عباس مستشار وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري كان حضورا في الاجتماع وتداخل الدكتور أشرف صبحي وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري عبر الهاتف فيما يلي التعاون وتبادل الخبرات خاصة المنتخبات الوطنية  ، وكان أيضا ، وحضر الاجتماع أيضا الوكيل الأستاذ أيمن سيد سليم، والدكتور معتصم رحمة مدير عام الرياضة بالوزارة..
من المنتظر أن تتخذ مصر نفس الإجراءات بدخول 5000مشجع للمباريات الافريقيه.. 
#زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبر ( السوداني) بشان شطب امير كمال يثير ردود افعال عنيفة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

اثار الخبر الذي انفردت به ( السوداني) بشان التوصية الفنية المقدمة من قبل مدرب المريخ المقال نصر الدين النابي بشان الاستغناء عن قائد الفريق امير كمال العديد من ردود الأفعال وسط فئات النادي المختلفة وبالأخص الجماهير التي رفضت القرار بشكل تام واكدت بان قائد الفريق لم يرتكب أية أخطاء تستحق ان يتم الاستغناء عنه .

كما انتقدت قرار رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال بتحويل اللاعب للتحقيق وذكرت بان هذا الامر ينبغي ان يعالج داخليا دون اثارته اعلاميا .

يذكر  ان مصدر مقرب من مدرب الأحمر النابي اشار الى ان الاخير تفاجا بتسريب مجلس المريخ للخبر خاصة وأنه طلب عدم البوح بتوصيته والكشف عنها حتي لا يتأثر مردود اللاعب لا سيما وأنه شارك في بعض المباريات الماضية بيد ان التونسي تفاجا بعلم امير بالخبر بعد ان تم ابلاغه به من بعض الشخصيات المحيطة بالفريق.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الممتاز اليوم : "الشوتال" يتحدى "هلال" عروس الرمال

  تتواصل مباريات الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين عند الساعة  (3:45) من عصر اليوم الأربعاء على ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم" في لقاء يجمع بين  "هلال الأُبيِّض" و"حيّ العرب بورتسودان" في جولة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الثالث  عشر.

 يدخل هلال "عروس الرمال" الجولة بنيّة الفوز وتحسين وضعه في الترتيب قبل  ختام النصف الأول من الموسم، ويملك الفريق في رصيده "17" نقطة من "14"  مباراة، وقد تعادل سلبياً خلال مباراته السابقة  أمام "الأهلي شندي".

 في المقابل يطمح "السوكرتا" في مزاحمة أندية المقدمة ومطاردة ورقة التمثيل  الخارجي ويملك "الشوتال" في رصيده "23" نقطة وكان قد فاز  خلال جولته  السابقة أمام "الأهلي الخرطوم" بهدف نظيف.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------

